# Nous somme modérés par quatre ...



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2006)

... quatre quoi au fait ?

Les Dalton ? Les 4 Fantastiques ? Les trois mousquetaires ? Les Beatles ?

Ben non, rien de tout ça. Nous sommes surveillés par des Cocoboys. Et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le petit dernier qui décrypte la parole du Grand Manitou.

Je dois dire que si cette révélation explique bien des choses quant à la tenue du Bar, il n'en reste pas moins que je suis encore sous le choc. Cela dit, ne persiflez pas, il y a des compensations.

[ image trop grande pour ce qu'elle repésente ]



À+

_le bon goût y prend un coup là non  ?_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

la modération par le charme ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Janvier 2006)

*Ces mecs sont too much*
_Comment ça je fais de la lèche ?_










:love:


----------



## Nephou (22 Janvier 2006)

c'est gentil ce petit sujet rien que pour moi comme qui dirait : °&#8226;° _air méfiant
_


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est ici pour le bizutage ?


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est gentil ce petit sujet rien que pour moi comme qui dirait : °&#8226;° _air méfiant
> _


Ah, c'est donc toi le mec too much ? Ça me surprend, j'aurais parié sur un de tes camarades. Remarque, ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'une majesté sur le tard se fait doubler par un petit jeune. 



À+


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2006)

Un ex-... a écrit un jour que Bilbo était, je cite*, devenu dans sa déchéance le troll le plus insidieux des forums.
Je commence à croire qu'il avait raison.

Un autre membre a un jour écrit ceci.
Je commence à croire qu'il aura toujours raison .




_*à une queue de vache près_


----------



## Nephou (22 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Un ex-... a écrit [&#8230;]
> 
> Un autre membre a un jour écrit  [&#8230;]



en fait c'est plein de "mecs" qui écrivent ici :affraid:


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est plein de "mecs" qui écrivent ici :affraid:


Oui et maintenant va falloir les lire ! :affraid:


----------



## Bilbo (23 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui et maintenant va falloir les lire ! :affraid:








À+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Moi je dis chapeau. Un gars qui en chie comme il va en chier, ça se respecte.


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

non, ça se soigne


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> non, ça se soigne


Je te conseillerais plutôt un truc de ce genre-là... 














P.S. pour Bilbo : Pas fou non ? Plutôt crever !


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

_il paraît qui j'ai droit à une offre promotionelle en tant que modérateur du bar de MacGénération_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _il paraît qui j'ai droit à une offre promotionelle en tant que modérateur du bar de MacGénération_


Tais-toi et lis.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _il paraît qui j'ai droit à une offre promotionelle en tant que modérateur du bar de MacGénération_


Oui, tu va avoir accès aux prix de gros


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Janvier 2006)

nephou .. un modérateur enfin humain... mmm je sens que l'on est trop tendre ici ..
attendons que .. "_quelque chose se passe_" comme un de ses fils avait si bien intitulé sonnyboy



_Bonsoir, ceci me permet de m'entraîner: "don't shoot the pianist" 
 Neph&#8217;
_


----------



## Bilbo (23 Janvier 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> nephou .. un modérateur enfin humain...


Toi, tu viens de te faire un tas de potes "non-humains". Je salue l'exploit. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas, je crois qu'on peut, sans trop se tromper, déduire de cette nomination que BackCat était insuffisant pour remplacer Foguenne.

Comme quoi, benjamin avait raison : il est bien difficile de trouver du petit personnel de qualité. 


Mais quel rat !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

c'est proprement scandaleux: je n'ai pas été le premier à être modéré


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu viens de te faire un tas de potes "non-humains". Je salue l'exploit.
> 
> À+


Et encore, nephou a été gentil, il a enlevé le gros mot au milieu de la phrase :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Dîtes, vou arrêtez de dire que je suis gentil ? _tsss ça commence mal :rateau:


_Merci pour votre accueil.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2006)

*Si Nephou ou un de ses trois nouveaux acolytes *
pouvait éditer l'image contraire aux bonnes m½urs située en début de ce sujet reléguant le bon goût aux confins du monde civilisé je lui en serait très reconnaissant.

Nan, parce que si on doit se taper les cocogirlsszz à chaque fois qu'on arrive ici, ça va bien deux minutes...





:sick:


----------



## Bilbo (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes, vou arrêtez de dire que je suis gentil ? _tsss ça commence mal :rateau:
> 
> 
> _Merci pour votre accueil.


Ça y est ? Tu te décides à écrire un message à toi ? Parce qu'à force de poster dans les messages des autres tu fausses les compteurs. Et je dois dire que flooder de la sorte est habile, mais Benjamin finira bien par le remarquer. :rateau:

À+


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Janvier 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> nephou .. un modérateur enfin humain... mmm je sens que l'on est trop tendre ici ..
> attendons que .. "_quelque chose se passe_" comme un de ses fils avait si bien intitulé sonnyboy
> 
> 
> ...


mais quel est ce ..monsieur "quelque chose"? 
sinon ya un truc , tu as usé de ton pouvoir de modération mais je me suis rendu compte que je pouvais éditer mon message après ton passage et donc revenir en arrière sur ta précision..  heu ? ya un truc normal ou un truc qui manque ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ? Tu te décides à écrire un message à toi ? Parce qu'à force de poster dans les messages des autres tu fausses les compteurs. Et je dois dire que flooder de la sorte est habile, mais Benjamin finira bien par le remarquer. :rateau:
> 
> À+



les boutons éditer et citer sont si proches 



			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon ya un truc , tu as usé de ton pouvoir de modération mais je me suis rendu compte que je pouvais éditer mon message après ton passage et donc revenir en arrière sur ta précision.. heu ? ya un truc normal ou un truc qui manque ?



sais pas, j'ai jamais été modéré alors&#8230; faut demander aux anciens _oui j'ai commencé à lire la f.a.q. _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> les boutons éditer et citer sont si proches


Et feignant en plus... Eh ben, ça promet.


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu viens de te faire un tas de potes "non-humains". Je salue l'exploit.
> 
> À+


pas un tas !! juste un avec des poils !!! :rateau: damned .. !! je me sonnyïse!


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

coucou a toi le gentil nouveau!!

et j'ai pas dit nioub!

ha si je viens de le dire. merdum de merdum


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha si je viens de le dire. merdum de merdum



le plus grave c'est que t'as dit _gentil_


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le plus grave c'est que t'as dit _gentil_


se mots est hors charte?

bien quoi accepte ta condition de gentil! Mais tu peut être gentil et stricte par la même occasion.


----------



## Cricri (23 Janvier 2006)

je propose une semaine sans modération pour voir si ça sert à quelque chose ?


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> je propose une semaine sans modération pour voir si ça sert à quelque chose ?



pas besoin de testé OUI il en faut si non s'est la guerre et la destruction de tout.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais quel est ce ..monsieur "quelque chose"?
> sinon ya un truc , tu as usé de ton pouvoir de modération mais je me suis rendu compte que je pouvais éditer mon message après ton passage et donc revenir en arrière sur ta précision..  heu ? ya un truc normal ou un truc qui manque ?


Non c'est normal tu as quoiqu'il arrive trois heures pour éditer. Mais bon ça fait profondément chier quand t'édites le message de quelqu'un et qu'il édite à nouveau derrière :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> [ image trop grande pour ce qu'elle repésente ]


C'est presque du Rainer Maria Rilke, mais pas vraiment. 

Je ne sais pas encore souffrir comme il faudrait,
et cette grande nuit me fait peur ;

ZIP


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _air méfiant
> _




je suis pas d'accord, le "air méfiant" m'appartient


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas d'accord, le "air méfiant" m'appartient



tu auras sans doute noté le "comme qui dirait" faisant office de ©


----------



## rezba (23 Janvier 2006)

Ce qui est admirable, c'est de voir ô combien tu es soutenu par tes cococomodérateurs. Pas un n'a passé la tête par la porte. 
Planqués. 



Heho !!! On a un métier, nous. Enfin moi. Merde, j'ai parlé de moi au pluriel !!!!! Je m'amokise !!!! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2006)

Rapport à la grippe aviaire, z'avez fais des exercices de ban par régions ????


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est admirable, c'est de voir ô combien tu es soutenu par tes cococomodérateurs. Pas un n'a passé la tête par la porte.
> Planqués.


Non non , c'est qu'eux ils sont en train de tout lire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Bienvenue à toi Nephou ! 
Bon courage.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> courage.



*Oui, cela semble être un terme*
fort à propos !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est normal tu as quoiqu'il arrive trois heures pour éditer. Mais bon ça fait profondément chier quand t'édites le message de quelqu'un et qu'il édite à nouveau derrière :mouais:


héhéhé, c'est toujours bon à savoir


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

Une nioube peut souhaiter la bienvenue à un nouveau modérateur?

Bon courage...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut Nephou, terrifiant goliath du forum, pinacle de la méchanceté modératrice et zéphir furieux de l'impitoyable sanction !





(enfin, je dit ça, parce que tu n'as pas l'air d'apprécier si on dit "gentil" ou "sympa")


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2006)

Ah, ici aussi?

Donc, moi petit nioub de mon état, je te souhaite la bienvenue.  

Bon courage...et tu vas en avoir besoin je le crains ...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ici aussi?
> 
> Donc, moi petit nioub de mon état, je te souhaite la bienvenue.
> 
> Bon courage...et tu vas en avoir besoin je le crains ...  :rateau:



Idem.


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Roh les mous du bulbe... gentil par ci... chouette par là... bon courage... nous t'enverrons du paracétamol...

Bande de **************************s, va ! 

C'est à vous qu'il va en falloir du courage. Mais bon, je ne me fais d'illusion


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est à vous qu'il va en falloir du courage. Mais bon, je ne me fais d'illusion


Je pensais la même chose... Les temps comme les oeufs sont durs:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

lé modos cé tous dé fachos, des sensseurs, il son kontre la libairté d'esspression. moa je lé aim pa.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> lé modos cé tous dé fachos, des sensseurs, il son kontre la libairté d'esspression. moa je lé aim pa.




On dirait du maya pur sucre ...


----------



## Bilbo (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est à vous qu'il va en falloir du courage.


Ah ça c'est vrai.  Parce que si je n'ai pas pour habitude de contester une décision d'un modérateur, il a quand même escamoté une image que j'avais mis en ligne alors qu'elle n'est qu'une pochette de disque. Comment voulez-vous faire preuve de pédagogie si la moindre publication d'image est modéré comme ça :


			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> [ image trop grande pour ce qu'elle repésente ]


Oui, il va m'en falloir du courage pour garder mes bonnes habitudes de non-contestation. :sick:





À+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> lé modos cé tous dé fachos, des sensseurs, il son kontre la libairté d'esspression. moa je lé aim pa.


On dirait surtout le fils naturel de toys et de sonnyboy...


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Bien bien bien, ça s'agite un peu, ça s'échauffe, ça fait fondre le chocolat au lait par la force de la contestation... j'aime.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On dirait surtout le fils naturel de toys et de sonnyboy...


 
Je savais pas que ces deux-là... :affraid:

PS: La Bergère, laisse Maya où elle est.


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je vais baingner ma fille je vous laisse 15 min


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Par contre, si quelqu'un veut que je le b*e*igne, faire offre...


(comment ça "pas gentil" ?  )


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, si quelqu'un veut que je le b*e*igne, faire offre...
> 
> 
> (comment ça "pas gentil" ?  )



Va te faire sham*b*ouiner !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Roh les mous du bulbe... gentil par ci... chouette par là... bon courage... nous t'enverrons du paracétamol...
> 
> Bande de **************************s, va !





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, si quelqu'un veut que je le b*e*igne, faire offre...


J'aime cet esprit de bienveillance exemplaire qui préside aux destinées du Bar et nous montre la route à suivre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Saint Nicolas a son père fouettard, mais Toi ? qui as-Tu ? Si Sonny ou reineman ne briguent pas le poste, je dois peut-être avoir le profil ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

sinon niveau père fouettard y'a toys qui n'a pas pris de douche aujourd'hui mais je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Saint Nicolas a son père fouettard, mais Toi ? qui as-Tu ? Si Sonny ou reineman ne briguent pas le poste, je dois peut-être avoir le profil ?



Hélas pour toi, il est des sourires avenants qui dissimulent des âmes bien plus noires que la tienne.


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime cet esprit de bienveillance exemplaire qui préside aux destinées du Bar et nous montre la route à suivre.


rezba sort de ce corps


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas pour toi, il est des sourires avenants qui dissimulent des âmes bien plus noires que la tienne.


:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> sinon niveau père fouettard y'a toys qui n'a pas pris de douche aujourd'hui mais je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport


Finalement, t'es plus marrant quand tu modères. 

P.S. : C'est une impression ou j'ai vu quatre verts sur cette page ? Vous n'avez vraiment que ça à foutre...


----------



## nato kino (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est gentil ce petit sujet rien que pour moi comme qui dirait : °?° _air méfiant
> _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas pour toi, il est des sourires avenants qui dissimulent des âmes bien plus noires que la tienne.



Je ne sais pas comment le prendre, si toutefois Tu me passes l'expression 

J'peux quand même continuer à faire semblant ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment le prendre, si toutefois Tu me passes l'expression
> 
> J'peux quand même continuer à faire semblant ?


Ce que je voulais dire est pourtant fort simple : si je devais désigner un Père fouettard, un méchant exemplaire qui soit aussi mon double maléfique (1), je ne chercherais ni du côté de reineman, ni du côté de sonnyboy, ni encore moins du tien. 

Pour le reste, oui, tu peux continuer à faire semblant, grand fou ! :love: 








(1) Quoique, entre nous soit dit, je me demande si j'ai vraiment besoin de ça.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonté Divine !!!!


----------



## Aragorn (23 Janvier 2006)

*Bienvenue Nephou*
*Désormais paré de vert*
*Paladin censeur*

     

:king:​


----------



## Cricri (23 Janvier 2006)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


1 post par trimestre et bientôt 1325O, c'est fort !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je voulais dire est pourtant fort simple : si je devais désigner un Père fouettard, un méchant exemplaire qui soit aussi mon double maléfique (1), je ne chercherais ni du côté de reineman, ni du côté de sonnyboy, ni encore moins du tien.
> 
> Pour le reste, oui, tu peux continuer à faire semblant, grand fou ! :love:
> 
> ...


Doc Evil et Mr Live!


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Doc Evil et Mr Live!


Nous pouvons au passage admirer l&#8217;anagramme révélé par Ed_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou, oeil de lynx!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Nephou, oeil de lynx!



Qualité indispensable à ses nouvelles fonctions, c'est pas pour rien que Benjamin l'a peint en vert !


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2006)

Je suis atteint par la berlue... ou bien les modos sont anonymes, planqués, invisibles...

Leurs noms sont-ils inscrits quelque part à l'encre sympathique ?

Les temps ont bien changé !


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je suis atteint par la berlue... ou bien les modos sont anonymes, planqués, invisibles...
> 
> Leurs noms sont-ils inscrits quelque part à l'encre sympathique ?
> 
> Les temps ont bien changé !


Comme dit la fable: c'est pour mieux te manger mon enfant . 
Ils surgissent  et vlan !


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

anonymes je sais pas&#8230; planqués&#8230; je sais pas&#8230; invisibles&#8230; je sais pas non plus
_
mais sympatiques je sais_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Ouf ! J'ai eu peur ! je croyais que tu parlais de moi ! :mouais:


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

oui avec tout ça on sais même pas qui est la qu'elle sur cette photo?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui avec tout ça on sais même pas qui est la qu'elle sur cette photo?




   

Tu t'es gourré de thread, ou quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Modo Academy ? :rateau: :mouais:




Ils sont nominés ? 

Si vous voulez sauver  BackCat tapez 1
Si vous voulez sauver  Nephou  tapez 2
Si vous voulez sauver  Amok  tapez 3
Si vous voulez sauver  Finn_Atlas  tapez 4


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2006)

2, on a encore de l'espoir en Nephou


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

vivement la finale


----------



## .Steff (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nominés ?
> 
> Si vous voulez sauver  BackCat tapez 1
> Si vous voulez sauver  Nephou  tapez 2
> ...


Y'a une grosse ou un malade.Quelqu'un qui est bon pour vendre dans le tas la que je le sauve.??


Oui c'est moi nikos le grecque présentateur de la star'ac qui vous parle


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une grosse ou un malade.Quelqu'un qui est bon pour vendre dans le tas la que je le sauve.??
> 
> 
> Oui c'est moi nikos le grecque présentateur de la star'ac qui vous parle




ou taper sur personne.... c encore mieux


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nominés ?
> 
> Si vous voulez sauver  BackCat tapez 1
> Si vous voulez sauver  Nephou  tapez 2
> ...


Si vous voulez taper  BackCat tapez 1
Si vous voulez taper  Nephou  tapez 2
Si vous voulez taper  Amok  tapez 3
Si vous voulez taper  Finn_Atlas  tapez 4


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nominés ?
> 
> Si vous voulez sauver  BackCat tapez 1
> Si vous voulez sauver  Nephou  tapez 2
> ...



Avoue que tu n'as pas osé :

Si vous voulez sauver  BackCat tapez Golf :rateau: 
Si vous voulez sauver  Nephou  tapez Bengilli  
Si vous voulez sauver  Amok  tapez Finn_Atlas :sick: 
Si vous voulez sauver  Finn_Atlas  tapez Benjamin :bebe:
Si vous voulez vous sauver tapez chez DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez vous sauver tapez chez DocEvil


Mais je ne sauve personne moi... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Ouais... la modo academy, c'est un peu l'école du pire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal l'automodération


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

Shoot from the Hip est son surnom


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je crois qu'on peut, sans trop se tromper, déduire de cette nomination que BackCat était insuffisant pour remplacer Foguenne.



Évidemment l'appendice lingual de Foguenne ne saurait être remplacé aussi facilement. Toutefois l'effort de déroulement est notable. :bebe: 






PS: Monsieur Spok nous avons été téléportés à l'insu de notre plein gré ! :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez taper  BackCat tapez 1
> Si vous voulez taper  Nephou  tapez 2
> Si vous voulez taper  Amok  tapez 3
> Si vous voulez taper  Finn_Atlas  tapez 4




Si vous voulez vous taper  BackCat tapez 1
Si vous voulez vous taper  Nephou  tapez 2
Si vous voulez vous taper  Amok  tapez 3
Si vous voulez vous taper  Finn_Atlas  tapez 4

ou bien ?


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nominés ?
> 
> Si vous voulez sauver  BackCat tapez 1
> Si vous voulez sauver  Nephou  tapez 2
> ...




Moi je vote 1 et dans mon deuxieme appelle 2 ( il est encore jeune :rateau: ) et par sms 3

ça coute cher la modo academy :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Pas de vote pour les modérateurs  Les 4 sont là, et y restent  Commencez pas à créer des dissensions dans notre partie carrée...


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas de vote pour les modérateurs  Les 4 sont là, et y restent  Commencez pas à créer des dissensions dans notre partie carrée...




d'ailleurs un gamer comme toi ça doit connaître les bons plans _shareware _en matière de jeu de belote non ?


----------



## quetzalk (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs un gamer comme toi ça doit connaître les bons plans _shareware _en matière de jeu de belote non ?



Tu parles ! la MGZ ça les laisse froids les MMOBCG  (*) ! Deux mois que Belott - 3D Death Revenge 2006 est sorti (chez http://www.mmobcg.com) et MEME PAS une 'tite new pour l'annoncer alors tu sais...  :rateau: :mouais: 

[fayot] Au fait :love: ça te va super bien le vert :love: [/fayot]



(*) _MMOBCG : jeu de Belote Coinchée massivement multiplayer _


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles ! la MGZ ça les laisse froids les MMOBCG  (*) ! Deux mois que Belott - 3D Death Revenge 2006 est sorti (chez http://www.mmobcg.com) et MEME PAS une 'tite new pour l'annoncer alors tu sais...  :rateau: :mouais:
> 
> [fayot] Au fait :love: ça te va super bien le vert :love: [/fayot]
> 
> ...




Tu crois qu'ils jouent à la Belotte dans leur carré ???


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2006)

bon au final impossible de savoir qui tapé donc qui veux tapé le carton ?


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2006)

Planqués dans les recoins
De l'immense vBulletin
Ils lancent leurs regards fixes
Sur les malheureux X
Y ou Z qui n'osent
Taper la moindre prose
Encore moins tourner l'dos
Au dodo les modos




Dédié à Golf


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est donc toi le mec too much ? Ça me surprend, j'aurais parié sur un de tes camarades. Remarque, ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'une majesté sur le tard se fait doubler par un petit jeune.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


Si, justement, ce serait la première fois ! Du moins ici...

L'Amok is back alors j'en connais dont le fondement va sentir le cuir. Dans le meilleur des cas !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2006)

Arff...

Tiens, j'avais envie de modérer !  Et puis, cela lui fait tellement plaisir...  :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, justement, ce serait la première fois ! Du moins ici...
> 
> L'Amok is back alors j'en connais dont le fondement va sentir le cuir. Dans le meilleur des cas !




Oh ******, un Amok ! 
On allait lancer les recherches et te déclarer disparu.


----------



## joanes (30 Janvier 2006)

Tentative d'auto-modération...  

oulala, c'est chouette, on peut s'automodérer 

Modérer : "écrire en vert dans les messages des autres...qui disent des bétises, qui floode, passque flooder c'est pâs bien."


----------



## Bilbo (30 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, justement, ce serait la première fois ! Du moins ici...
> 
> L'Amok is back alors j'en connais dont le fondement va sentir le cuir. Dans le meilleur des cas !


Majesté. 



			
				Amok dans le post de sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais envie de modérer !  Et puis, cela lui fait tellement plaisir...  :love:


Une telle mansuétude ne correspond guère a votre légende. Je perds mes repères. :hosto:


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh ******, un Amok !


L'Amok est unique. C'est le seul ancien violet qui reste qui a encore accès à la cave. C'est un roc !... c'est un pic !... c'est un cap ! Que dis-je, c'est un cap ?... C'est une péninsule ! (Mais je m'emballe :rose: )


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> On allait lancer les recherches [...]


Vraiment ? 



 

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Majesté.
> 
> 
> Une telle mansuétude ne correspond guère a votre légende. Je perds mes repères. :hosto:
> ...



Fais attention, tu vas pulvériser ton budget cirage pour les cinq prochaines années !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ?


Vraiment.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, justement, ce serait la première fois ! Du moins ici...
> 
> L'Amok is back alors j'en connais dont le fondement va sentir le cuir. Dans le meilleur des cas !



Tiens y a plus rien a acheter sur ventedirecte.com?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

Bizarre, on me taupe mon briquet pile poil quand amok revient


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y a plus rien a acheter sur ventedirecte.com?


On avait dit : pas les affaires ni la famille ! 
Je vois que _smelling head_ a encore bavé : celui-là, j'en fais mon affaire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

Profites en pour arrêter de fumer !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que _smelling head_ a encore bavé : celui-là, j'en fais mon affaire !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit : pas les affaires ni la famille !
> Je vois que _smelling head_ a encore bavé : celui-là, j'en fais mon affaire !


 
The Headfeukeur n'a rien dit, il te fait simplement remarquer qu'à table les femmes parlent plus que de raison...

Elles mangeront à l'office dorénavant...


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, on me taupe mon briquet pile poil quand amok revient



encore un coup d'amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> The Headfeukeur n'a rien dit, il te fait simplement remarquer qu'à table les femmes parlent plus que de raison...



C'est là tout le question de la gestion de la petite fin de fin de repas ou de grosse fin au milieu du repas. La femme qui, c'est bien connu n'est que sveltesse, fait de la nécessité d'une bouche vide et d'un ventre creux un art. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut passer le temps


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La femme qui, c'est bien connu n'est que sveltesse



Mouhahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## Bilbo (31 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est là tout le question de la gestion de la petite fin de fin de repas ou de grosse fin au milieu du repas. La femme qui, c'est bien connu n'est que sveltesse, fait de la nécessité d'une bouche vide et d'un ventre creux un art. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut passer le temps


Ça fait longtemps que tu n'as plus posté dans un des rares fils où je traîne encore. Ça me fait plaisir de te voir passer.  Mais, dis moi, t'as pris quoi ce matin ? Ça a l'air fort. 





À+


----------



## Bilbo (31 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> TibomonG4 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toi, ta finesse devient légendaire. 

À+


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que tu n'as plus posté dans un des rares fils où je traîne encore. Ça me fait plaisir de te voir passer.  Mais, dis moi, t'as pris quoi ce matin ? Ça a l'air fort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca a l'air dangeureux surtout...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> The Headfeukeur n'a rien dit, il te fait simplement remarquer qu'à table les femmes parlent plus que de raison...
> 
> Elles mangeront à l'office dorénavant...


Tes paroles sont toujours des bulles qui explosent en de sages paroles. Miss JP aussi, grignotera à l'office puisqu'_elle_ caquète comme une poule et tient des propos malfaisants ! :rateau: 

Bref, nous mangerons nos petits cochons roses de sucre entre mâles, comme celà aurait du être, dès le départ, la règle. Nos faiblesses, toujours, sont des boules d'acier trempé que des chaînes nous lient aux chevilles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que tu n'as plus posté dans un des rares fils où je traîne encore. Ça me fait plaisir de te voir passer.  Mais, dis moi, t'as pris quoi ce matin ? Ça a l'air fort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contente que nous nous retrouvions ici  :love: J'ai dû passer en mode postage automatique à l'insu de mon plein gré


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>


Ce n'est pas joli-joli de se moquer de ceux qui n'ont plus de cheveux mais toujours des pellicules !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nos faiblesses, toujours, sont des boules d'acier trempé que des chaînes nous lient aux chevilles.


Tandis que des médailles d'imperator font briller à ta taille le bronze et l'or...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tandis que des médailles d'imperator font briller à ta taille le bronze et l'or...



Et a ma paire une jeune fille !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas joli-joli de se moquer de ceux qui n'ont plus de cheveux mais toujours des pellicules !


Tu es trop modeste. Si je n'ai plus un seul ami, c'est en grande partie à toi que je le dois.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas joli-joli de se moquer de ceux qui n'ont plus de cheveux mais toujours des pellicules !


 
Vais t'en fout' des pellicules moi !!!!

En plus jusqu'à ce matin j'avais des cheveux... j'avais laissé pousser pour rigoler...


----------



## Bilbo (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus jusqu'à ce matin j'avais des cheveux... j'avais laissé pousser pour rigoler...


Mais jusqu'où iras-tu dans l'abominable ? :affraid:

À+


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vais t'en fout' des pellicules moi !!!!
> 
> En plus jusqu'à ce matin j'avais des cheveux... j'avais laissé pousser pour rigoler...


photo photo photo!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mais jusqu'où iras-tu dans l'abominable ? :affraid:
> 
> À+




Ben, le pire, c'est pas les cheveux !  c'est tout ce qu'il y a en dessous !   




			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> photo photo photo!!!!!



Tu dis ça parce qu'il a des pellicules  ?


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop modeste. Si je n'ai plus un seul ami, c'est en grande partie à toi que je le dois.



Oui, mais c'est aussi un peu grace (ou à cause) de moi que tu as connu des artistes encore méconnus ! La preuve :



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à ce matin j'avais des cheveux... j'avais laissé pousser pour rigoler...



Tu en connais beaucoup qui passent journées, nuits et vacances à rire en regardant leurs cheveux pousser ?!
C'est de l'art, dans ce qu'il y a de plus pur, un happening permanent (mais ne devrais-je pas plutôt dire : "permanente", en l'occurence ?). Oui, de l'expression corporelle capillaire-tractée et, cerise sur le gateux, ce merveilleux support qu'est la peau du sonny, tendue comme une toile, pousse le sens du détail jusqu'à -à l'instar de tous les musées d'art moderne du monde- exposer des croutes  ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'art, dans ce qu'il y a de plus pur, un happening permanent (mais ne devrais-je pas plutôt dire : "permanente", en l'occurence ?). Oui, de l'expression corporelle capillaire-tractée et, cerise sur le gateux, ce merveilleux support qu'est la peau du sonny, tendue comme une toile, pousse le sens du détail jusqu'à -à l'instar de tous les musées d'art moderne du monde- exposer des croutes  ! :love:


Tu m'as bien manqué.  Je ne suis pas fâché que les affaires reprennent...  :love:


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2006)

Refrain

Voici les quat' plus gros
Experts de la micro
Ne leur tournez pas l'dos
Ce sont nos bons Modos

Premier couplet

Modo ré mi fa sol
Nous passe la camisole
A nous pauvr' asticots
Dès qu'on se goure de mots

Deuxième couplet

Modo la si do ré
Humblement adoré
On n'ose pas en découdre
Nous acceptons tes foudres

Troisième couplet

Modo mi fa sol la
Agite ses pieds plats
Et nous corrige avec
Comme pauvre haricot sec

Quatrième couplet

Modo si do ré mi
Ne fait rien à demi
Ne paye jamais à boire
Il nous prend pour des poires

Cinquième couplet

Modo fa sol la si
Ne bosse pas pour LaCie
Connaît pas la fatigue
C'est bien un drôle de zigue

Sixième couplet

Modo do ré mi fa
Allongé sur l'sofa
Attend que les carottes
Tombent tout' cuites dans ses bottes

Septième couplet

...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as bien manqué.  Je ne suis pas fâché que les affaires reprennent...  :love:


 
Elles semblent reprendre en effet...
          

ça va chier...


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles semblent reprendre en effet...
> 
> ça va chier...


Merde alors !!!

Pas moyen de détendre l'atmosphère...

:afraid:


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

*


http://www.allocine.fr/personne/fichepersonne_gen_cpersonne=4769.html*


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Nos faiblesses, toujours, sont des boules d'acier trempé que des chaînes nous lient aux chevilles.




dans les trucs qui nous lient aux chevilles, c'est les futals en tergal que j'apprécie le moins quand il s'agit de courir. Les faiblesses encore, ça passe...

Ca m'étonne que Sonnyboy est pas relevé (si l'on peut dire en parlant de _tombé de futal_  ): c'est  son domaine  Mais il oserait peut-être pas face au récemment _Revenu_


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais il oserait peut-être pas face au récemment _Revenu_



Insinuerais-tu qu'il possède une feuille de non imposition ? :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Insinuerais-tu qu'il possède une feuille de non imposition ? :bebe:


(Pascal 77 )


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

Je ne présagerai pas de sa non-imposition (_des mains ?_ ).



Et j'ai pas osé le _Revenant_, j'aurai trop peur qu'il me _hante_ jour et nuit sur les forums


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (Pascal 77 )



Impardonnable ! :affraid: :rose: J'ai oublié les droits d'auteur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai pas osé le _Revenant_, j'aurai trop peur qu'il me _hante_ jour et nuit sur les forums


Arrêtes-moi si je dis une connerie, mais tu n'aurais pas rajouté "sur les forums" après coup ?


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

Je ne hante personne, pas même la tempête, Messieursdames. Et si parfois je fonds sur ma victime il faut plutôt comprendre le résultat plus sur le coup de chaleur que sur la rapidité d'intervention.
J'avoue même qu'il m'est arrivé, comme les chats, de m'endormir devant ma proie en attendant le post de trop.
Mais je ne desespère pas et le flot niagaresque de nouveaux venus, dont j'ai pû apprécier en diagonale que le sac de leur inspiration était si plein qu'il feraient bien de le secouer au dessus d'une conque de faience pour certains, me rassure sur la disponibilité de mes prochains repas !


----------



## Luc G (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes-moi si je dis une connerie



Ça, c'est pour le zapping !  
ne dis pas des trucs comme ça : tu vas vider le bar. Qui va poster dans ces conditions ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ne dis pas des trucs comme ça : tu vas vider le bar. Qui va poster dans ces conditions ?


Sous mes doigts, tu t'imagines bien qu'il s'agit d'une figure de style.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et si parfois je fonds sur ma victime il faut plutôt comprendre le résultat plus sur le coup de chaleur que sur la rapidité d'intervention.


Tout d'abord, bien que le niveau de cette phrase reste incontestablement supérieur à celui de la production quotidienne du Bar, la partie "comprendre le résultat plus sur le..." me laisse perplexe. Tu ne m'avais pas habitué à de telles déceptions. Enfin, passons.
Ensuite, tu ferais bien de te méfier. Tu as réchappé de justesse à l'été 2003, mais ton prochain coup de chaleur pourrait bien être le dernier.


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord, bien que le niveau de cette phrase reste incontestablement supérieur à celui de la production quotidienne du Bar, la partie "comprendre le résultat plus sur le..." me laisse perplexe. Tu ne m'avais pas habitué à de telles déceptions. Enfin, passons.



Un retour de Chianti, incontestablement ! :love:




			
				Judas a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, tu ferais bien de te méfier. Tu as réchappé de justesse à l'été 2003, mais ton prochain coup de chaleur pourrait bien être le dernier.



L'été 2003 et moi, on t'emm.....  :love:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes-moi si je dis une connerie, mais tu n'aurais pas rajouté "sur les forums" après coup ?



ben j'essaie de me souvenir si j'ai édité  mais je crois pas 



tu parles d'expérience ?





Juste prévisualisé mon message   




_(ça fait ch**** l'omniscience là   :rateau:   )_


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _(ça fait ch**** l'omniscience là   :rateau:   )_



DocEvil du ciel !  Géographiquement parlant ce "là" est difficile à situer. Il doit se situer sûrement quelque part entre le paradis et l'enfer !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu parles d'expérience ?


Non. Juste par jouï-dire. 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _(ça fait ch**** l'omniscience là   :rateau:   )_


Et encore, là tu t'es fait choper (c'est une image) sur une broutille. Imagine un peu si j'allais déballer tes fantasmes inavouables...  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime cet esprit de bienveillance exemplaire qui préside aux destinées du Bar et nous montre la route à suivre.



Ah merde...
Je regardais le doigt, j'avais pas fait gaffe qu'il y avait une route en face.`
`


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde...
> Je regardais le doigt, j'avais pas fait gaffe qu'il y avait une route en face.`
> `





*C'est toi *
Paf! le chien ?


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

si tu penses aux _inavouables_, ce n'est pas le lieu ici  on cause modérateurs 


_Pense à la Charte   _


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est toi *
> Paf! le chien ?




celle-là c'est comme _Chkrounch ! le hérisson_ ça me fait toujours rire.


pardon 


_Aucun animal n'a été blessé dans ce post _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> celle-là c'est comme _Chkrounch ! le hérisson_ ça me fait toujours rire.




*Sans oublier*
Schpliff Schlaff la giraffe


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2006)

ah oui...
Celle-là je l'aime bien.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Aucun animal n'a été blessé dans ce post _




Si ! justement


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sans oublier*
> Schpliff Schlaff la giraffe



Manque à l'appel dans ma collection des Antoon Krings. Mais Elio est preneur. A tous les coups


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> dans les trucs qui nous lient aux chevilles, c'est les futals en tergal que j'apprécie le moins quand il s'agit de courir. Les faiblesses encore, ça passe...
> 
> Ca m'étonne que Sonnyboy est pas relevé (si l'on peut dire en parlant de _tombé de futal_  ): c'est  son domaine  Mais il oserait peut-être pas face au récemment _Revenu_


Je te recouvre de mon caca, toi et d'autres.

Et je suis bien content que le "recement revenu" soit là.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te recouvre de mon caca, toi et d'autres.


Lapinou, promets-moi de soigner cette vilaine gastro.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de bire un demi litre d'eau de cuisson du riz...

Encore chaude...

Pas de bonne humeur donc....


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de bire un demi litre d'eau de cuisson du riz...
> 
> Encore chaude...
> 
> Pas de bonne humeur donc....


T'es fou mec. Qu'es qui t'arrive?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou mec. Qu'es qui t'arrive?


Trois fois rien. Il te recouvre de son caca.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de bire un demi litre d'eau de cuisson du riz...




Fidèle à riz-m'aime....


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> celle-là c'est comme _Chkrounch ! le hérisson_ ça me fait toujours rire.
> 
> 
> pardon
> ...


je ne sais si vous avez vue un superbe flim sur la 6ème chaine mais il y a eu un téléflim avec jeanclaude vandamme qui mourrais en plein tournage et a la fin (passage le plus drôle et le plus intéressent du flim) ils ont mis un panneaux comme quoi aucun jean-claude vandamme n'a été mal traité ou tué lors de ce tournage.

j'ai trouvé sa très drôle pour un flim aussi pourrit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle à riz-m'aime....



En plus, je suis sur qu'il va nous la replacer, celle là, il va nous faire un riz, mec !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de bire un demi litre d'eau de cuisson du riz...
> 
> Encore chaude...
> 
> Pas de bonne humeur donc....



Ben ça va pas mon Choupinou?


----------



## teo (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te recouvre de mon caca, toi et d'autres.
> 
> Et je suis bien content que le "recement revenu" soit là.



Je préférais le goudron et les plumes, mais je m'habituerai, comme au reste.

Et j'ai toujours préféré des forums modérés que pas modérés du tout. Par Amok ou par d'autres.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Moralité*
ne jamais porter d'incontinents sur ses épaules.


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours préféré des forums modérés que pas modérés du tout. Par Amok ou par d'autres.


Merci pour le "Par Amok ou par d'autres"...

Concernant ce message, deux choses :

Nous connaissons tous l'auteur, et savons que si la formulation (en l'occurence quasi enfantine) n'est pas du goût le plus exquis elle n'est en rien aggressive et relève plus du jeu habituel que de la volonté d'être réellement désagréable. Si nous commençons à effacer systématiquement tous les messages deuxième degré, un peu décallés, de mauvais goût, énervés ou simplement inutiles le bar va être bien plus lisible. Crois moi que parfois je carresse ce doux espoir, mais cela n'est pas possible, hélas.
Nous (je parle des modérateurs) avons à de multiples reprises indiqué quelle était notre ligne de modération, je ne vais pas revenir la dessus. Ce message, même border line pour certains dans la forme, ne peut pas être considéré comme une réelle attaque personnelle basique.

Ensuite, je n'ai pas reçu d'appel à la modération concernant ce post. Comme visiblement il n'a choqué personne (il suffit de voir les MP que certains messages qui me semblent anodins parfois déclenchent), je ne vois pas pourquoi j'interviendrais. De plus, je pense que la meilleure réponse est l'humour, comme l'ont fait Doc ou Lepurfils.

Toujours le même problème : on modère trop ou pas assez. Pour résumer, cela ne va jamais. 

Ma réponse n'est pas personnelle -même si je te cite, car c'est un problème récurent.

N'oubliez pas d'activer la touche "ignorer cet utilisateur" si les écrits de certains vous choquent.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> la formulation (en l'occurence quasi enfantine)


 
Pas du tout, c'est juste que pendant que sa Majeté se livrait aux joies du e-commerce, un joli petit hack censurant les gros mots a été mis en place.
On ne peut donc plus dire "je te chie dessus". 


Ah bah si tiens on peut!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, c'est juste que pendant que sa Majeté se livrait aux joies du e-commerce, un joli petit hack censurant les gros mots a été mis en place.
> On ne peut donc plus dire "je te chie dessus".
> 
> 
> Ah bah si tiens on peut!


et "tu me brouttes les *******s", ça marche?




Edit: Tiens, non...


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

_Note_ : bannir JPMIss après edit de son message. Propos hors charte.

(N'en profitez pas trop non plus pour nous faire découvrir l'étendue de votre vocabulaire...  )


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Note_ : bannir JPMIss après edit de son message. Propos hors charte.
> 
> (N'en profitez pas trop non plus pour nous faire découvrir l'étendue de votre vocabulaire...  )




*** ****** *** ******** *** ** *** ********* ** *** ** **** ******* ******* **** ??? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Note_ : bannir JPMIss après edit de son message. Propos hors charte.
> 
> (N'en profitez pas trop non plus pour nous faire découvrir l'étendue de votre vocabulaire...  )


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *** ****** *** ******** *** ** *** ********* ** *** ** **** ******* ******* **** ??? :mouais:


Non, Mackie, tu ne bannis pas (encore) JPMiss !


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, Mackie, tu ne bannis pas (encore) JPMiss !




** ** ***** ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *** ****** *** ******** *** ** *** ********* ** *** ** **** ******* ******* **** ??? :mouais:


 
Ils ont aussi activé un correcteur orthographique?


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont aussi activé un correcteur orthographique?



** ** *****  !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ** ** ***** !


 
Arrete de jouer avec, tu le fait planter à chaque fois!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2006)

Il est taquin ce mackie...

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!!!


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est taquin ce mackie...
> 
> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!!!



** ** ***** !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

C'est pratique ce filtre anti-Mackie


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2006)

Toi aussi parle jeun's et oublie ce que t'a appris ta daronne :
Les f'roms c'est perfect ya d'la zik pour ramèner d'l'air pur ! Quant'on t'fling l'post t'a qu'à mettre juste l'sampler et sortir la gégen ! Beat fat gros post et basta ! Les têtes sautent domine les mines des branleurs ! T'as capté l'délire ? Y'en a qu'on plus d'vices qu'un train si dans ton f'rom tu trouves qu'ça devient trop banal t'brule les élites, t'brule les branleurs t'leur fait d'l'ombre montre-toi à la fête du slip ! T'as capté l'délire ?


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est taquin ce mackie...
> 
> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!!!


Cela a été fait lors de l'AE 2003*...
Et il est resté le même... Voir pire !

*Elles sont d'ailleurs introuvables. Longtemps elles furent exposées dans le hall de la salle de repos des modos puis je ne sais plus qui a ouvert, un soir de fête mémorable, le bocal pour déconner (si mes souvenirs sont bons il s'en est fait des boucles d'oreilles).
A un moment je les ai vues trainer sous une table, pleines de poussière, et depuis impossible de remettre la main dessus**.

** C'est une image : on aurait dit des oursins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela a été fait lors de l'AE 2003*...
> Et il est resté le même... Voir pire !
> 
> *Elles sont d'ailleurs introuvables. Longtemps elles furent exposées dans le hall de la salle de repos des modos puis je ne sais plus qui a ouvert, un soir de fête mémorable, le bocal pour déconner (si mes souvenirs sont bons il s'en est fait des boucles d'oreilles).
> ...


Et donc, si j'ai bien tout suivi, c'est depuis cet inénarrable épisode, qu'il porte la jupette ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

On ne devrait pas déplacer tout ceci dans le forum "rumeurs"?
dites?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On ne devrait pas déplacer tout ceci dans le forum "rumeurs"?
> dites?


 
Encore un modérateur en puissance...

Mais qu'on leur arrache les *******s bordel !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore un modérateur en puissance...
> 
> Mais qu'on leur arrache les *******s bordel !!!!!!


Ça va toi ? T'as été au popo ce matin ? On peut te dire bonjour ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2006)

Oui, TU peux...

J'me comprends...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore un modérateur en puissance...
> 
> Mais qu'on leur arrache les *******s bordel !!!!!!


Moi j'disais ça...
C'est juste que cette histoire de burnes, ça me parait louche?
Et pourquoi une jupette après?

Tout ça me plonge dans des abîmes de perplexité, j'ai le sentiment confus qu'il n'y a pas que du premier degré dans le coin.
Moi qui pensais m'être inscrit sur un forum de gens sérieux avec lesquels je pourrais causer avec intelligence et discernement.

J'ai l'impression de m'être fait flouer quelquepart...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression de m'être fait flouer quelquepart...


Si je peux me permettre, j'ai dans l'idée que ce "quelque part" se situe DTC.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, j'ai dans l'idée que ce "quelque part" se situe DTC.


Ce "DTC" suggère un tutoiement?

...


grossier personnage.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

D'un autre côté D) DVC, ça fait super démago non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

En tout cas, ça fait plus "vieille France"


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté D) DVC, ça fait super démago non ?



ça fait surout « enfant du couloir à droite »


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> DVC



J'adore ! :love:
Y'a pas à dire : les modos du bar sont vraiment les meilleurs !


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ça fait plus "vieille France"




j'aurais dit que ça faisiat plus "vieille Crance", mais bon...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ça fait plus "vieille France"


Moi je pense juste qu'entre gens de bonne éducation, DVC est plus approprié que le trop familier DTC, c'est tout...



Après si vous préférez vous vautrer dans la vulgarité... 
(merde, personne a vu ce ****** de smilie qui hausse le menton d'un air dédaigneux? J'ai du le ranger avec celui qui secoue la tête d'un air las, pas moyen de remettre la main dessus...)

Edit ; ah ouais je peux dire merde mais pas ******? il yen a pourtant des très sympa...


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

Doc et Sonny portent si bien l'habit ! Et quel numéro de duettistes !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Sonny ? Finalement, t'as eu raison de te raser les cheveux à nouveau. Je ne critique pas le côté farce... mais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2006)

lol Un duo dans "Comment c'est devant le mac quand personne ne regarde" ferait salle comble


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


Je me réjouis de constater que tu as enfin délaissé les cassettes de M. Marc Dorcel pour des programmes mieux adaptés à ton âge et à ton arthrite.
De la dignité, toujours de la dignité. 

P.S. : Mes amitiés à ton ami Benoît.


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

C'est un peu pareil : on peut les critiquer, les detester, mais dès qu'ils postent sur MacG ils font de l'audience !


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me réjouis de constater que tu as enfin délaissé les cassettes de M. Marc Dorcel pour des programmes mieux adaptés à ton âge et à ton arthrite.
> De la dignité, toujours de la dignité.



J'ai rien délaissé du tout : l'infirmière est tombée sur ma cachette et les a toutes confisquées ! les 53 !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

N'empêche, on se demande quand même pourquoi Sonny cache l'extrémité du bras gauche de DocEvil. Y'a pas photo.   Enfin si. J'me comprends...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, on se demande quand même pourquoi Sonny cache l'extrémité du bras gauche de DocEvil. Y'a pas photo.   Enfin si. J'me comprends...


Ce n'est pas mon bras, même si on peut confondre.


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon bras, même si on peut confondre.



Clair : c'est coudé pareil ! 

Voilà ce que c'est d'avoir la forme trop souvent dans des pantalons moulants !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

Vivement le 5ème modo ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Si ce n'est pas son bras, il semblerait que son slip lui aille comme un gant !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que c'est d'avoir la forme trop souvent dans des pantalons moulants !


Tant que ce ne sont pas les miens... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

J'vous préviens, j'prends pas l'rose... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est pas son bras, il semblerait que son slip lui aille comme un gant !



Comme une moufle, tu veux dire !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme une moufle, tu veux dire !


Plutôt comme une chaussette.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Bon... alors. On va pouvoir rentrer "jus de chaussette" dans les mots hors-charte ?


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

Moufle ou chaussette c'est pareil : t'es pas obligé de leur dire que "oui, je t'aime" après !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moufle ou chaussette c'est pareil : t'es pas obligé de leur dire que "oui, je t'aime" après !


Bien que le niveau de compréhension reste à peu près identique.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

ni "Papa s'excuse" en les jetant à la poubelle ou dans la cuvette...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'vous préviens, j'prends pas l'rose... :mouais:



Heureusement la technique des sexeurs de poussins s'est améliorée depuis


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Nouvelles techniques, nouvelles compétences. J'ai été refoulé, je n'avais pas la dent assez véloce.


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelles techniques, nouvelles compétences. J'ai été refoulé, je n'avais pas la dent assez véloce.



Ca et "papa s'excuse" c'est du top, du haut niveau ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelles techniques, nouvelles compétences. J'ai été refoulé, je n'avais pas la dent assez véloce.



C'est heureux


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme une moufle, tu veux dire !






			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt comme une chaussette.



Ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il reste encore des recoins perdus où le sens des nuances, lui, ne s'est pas perdu. Toute la finesse de la civilisation française réapparaît timidement telle une pâquerette timide dans une impasse remplie de boîtes de conserves usagées et de kleenex douteux.

En un mot, c'est le printemps.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Qui a roté ? Ça sent la saucisse de Morteaux là, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En un mot, c'est le printemps.



Ce n'est pas à toi que l'on apprendra que les orchidées fleurissent en toute saison  Avec ou sans protection


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

A 19h37, les 4 modérateurs sont connectés !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Là, on aurait dû prendre une photo


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Là, on aurait dû prendre une photo



Attends, je souris !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Ah...

Ouvre grand ?


Si tu as été opéré des amygdales étant jeune, je crois que je viens de retrouver les ********s de mackie !! :affraid:


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah...
> 
> Ouvre grand ?
> 
> ...


Moi qui pensait avoir un chat dans la gorge !


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2006)

ben ci ça c'est pas de la belle force de frappe


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as été opéré des amygdales étant jeune, je crois que je viens de retrouver les ********s de mackie !! :affraid:


Pure affabulation. S'il a été opéré étant jeune, la cicatrice est fossilisée depuis belle lurette. (1) 
















(1) J'ai évité de justesse d'écrire "belle luette". (Pascal 77 )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben ci ça c'est pas de la belle force de frappe


Armes de distraction massive, bel enfant. Lis et apprends.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensait avoir un chat dans la gorge !


Car, bien sûr, quand on parle du chat, on en voit la [Finn_Atlas vous offre cet espace].


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lié apprends.



J'apprends mais ne retiens pas. C'est bien là mon problème.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'apprends mais ne retiens pas. C'est bien là mon problème.


Hélas, ça sort par où c'est entré... Nous en sommes tous là.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Pas tous les jours facile la digestion divine...


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2006)

En même temps c'est mieux comme ça. Si tout ce qui rentrait ne sortait pas&#8230; le déplacement en file indienne serait bien plus répendu.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Bien répondu !!!!


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

je sais pas si un modo peut renommé se tradada (le forum des floodeurs pour modérateur)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si un modo peut renommé se tradada (le forum des floodeurs pour modérateur)



Fais un raccourci, "le forum des modérafloodeurs" par exemple !


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

Et d'un il n'y a pas que des verts, et de deux, nos floods sont plus beaux que vos posts alors silence !


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

Syntax error​
Dsl


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2006)

Magnifique 403 Permission Denied en effet  Ce sont des fugus ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2006)

Ouais... enfin bon... quand je suis pas là, on s'emmerde !!!!


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... enfin bon... quand je suis pas là, on s'emmerde !!!!



Ben quand t'es là aussi :



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te recouvre de mon caca, toi et d'autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... enfin bon... quand je suis pas là, on s'emmerde !!!!



Pas autant que quand t'es là, mais oui, un peu quand même !  

EDIT : Nephou, t'as pas fini de me griller ! :mouais:


----------



## toys (2 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et d'un il n'y a pas que des verts, et de deux, nos floods sont plus beaux que vos posts alors silence !


oui mais il y a quand même une majorité de poste vert dans le coin qui n'ont pas grand chose a voir avec le sujet d'origine!!!!  


et puis la beauté d'un poste ne peut être jugé par celui qui l'écrit. qui peut être juge et partie en même temps?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qui peut être juge et partie en même temps?



Qu'on lui arrache les parties !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, on se demande quand même pourquoi Sonny cache l'extrémité du bras gauche de DocEvil. Y'a pas photo.   Enfin si. J'me comprends...




Tu veux dire que Doc serait en fait Tatayé? :afraid: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que Doc serait en fait Tatayé? :afraid: :mouais:


Comment il me cause l'ex-bellâtre télévisuel !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comment il me cause l'ex-bellâtre télévisuel !


 
Arf...

énorme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arf...
> 
> énorme...




tu me flattes Choupinou


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Ça doit être la perspective qui fait ça. Les ptites choses paraissent toujours très grandes quand on a le nez collé dessus


----------



## Bilbo (2 Février 2006)

Je trouve ce fil fabuleux. Comme je ne suis pas passé hier, je viens de le lire ... à l'envers. Ben croyez-le ou non, ça marche très bien.  Je ne sais quelle conclusion en tirer. 



À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ce fil fabuleux. Comme je ne suis pas passé hier, je viens de le lire ... à l'envers. Ben croyez-le ou non, ça marche très bien.  Je ne sais quelle conclusion en tirer.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Un truc genre "ni queue ni tête" ? Ou alors, vu les quelques obsédés notoires (chhhhttt pas de noms) qui y sévissent, "trop de queue, pas assez de tête" ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, vu les quelques obsédés notoires (chhhhttt pas de noms) qui y sévissent, "trop de queue, pas assez de tête" ?



Bah si, donne des noms ! Va au bout de tes pensées et balance la liste de ceux dont les pensées se réduisent à un bout :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah si, donne des noms ! Va au bout de tes pensées et balance la liste de ceux dont les pensées se réduisent à un bout :rateau:


Personnellement je ne pense qu'a ça... mais en plus , en tant que cucurbitacée normalement constituée... j'y pense par les 2 bouts...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je ne pense qu'a ça... mais en plus , en tant que cucurbitacée normalement constituée... j'y pense par les 2 bouts...



Pervers!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pervers!



Pourquoi ?  j'ai dit "par",  j'ai pas dit "avec" :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je ne pense qu'a ça... mais en plus , en tant que cucurbitacée normalement constituée... j'y pense par les 2 bouts...



Cucurbitacée et non cucurbitacé ? C'est juste pour une question de mise en image , parce que forcément on n'envisage pas les deux bouts de la même façon  :bebe:


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2006)

d'ailleurs, comme qui dirait, dans cucurbitacée il y a "cucur"


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, comme qui dirait, dans cucurbitacée il y a "cucur"



Il y a "tacé" aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

J'y pense, La Bergère a succuré le doux nom "des 4 Chevaliers de l'Apocalypse" à notre égard. Ca nous va plutôt bien !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense, La Bergère a succuré le doux nom "des 4 Chevaliers de l'Apocalypse" à notre égard. Ca nous va plutôt bien !


Ah ouais pas con !!! Mais je fais D'Artagnan alors !!  ok ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Ah ouais pas con non plus !! Les 4 points G cardinaux !!

:mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 4 Chevaliers de l'Apocalypse



Vous aurez corrigé de vous même : il s'agissait bien évidemment des cavaliers de l'Apocalypse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense, La Bergère a succuré le doux nom "des 4 Chevaliers de l'Apocalypse" à notre égard. Ca nous va plutôt bien !






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez corrigé de vous même : il s'agissait bien évidemment des cavaliers de l'Apocalypse.



Mais bien entendu, nous pensions bien que c'était ça, que la bergère avait *sussuré* !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien entendu, nous pensions bien que c'était ça, que la bergère avait *sussuré* !



Sussuré oui ... elle a fait çà aussi


----------



## toys (6 Février 2006)

on a bien les quatre fantastique mais je trouve pas que cela vous colle si bien.

[ Edit de l'Amok ] je pense que Toys a oublié les détails suivants :


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sussuré oui ... elle a fait çà aussi




Attends tu crois quoi je suis multi-fonction !


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends tu crois quoi je suis multi-fonction !


Un peu comme un robot ménager ? Tu montes la mayo et tu rapes les carottes ?


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme un robot ménager ? Tu montes la mayo et tu rapes les carottes ?



à moins que cela ne soit l'inverse


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on a bien les quatre fantastique mais je trouve pas que cela vous colle si bien.


Moi je trouve au contraire que c'est tout à fait ca. Nous avons Finn qui rend invisibles les posts qu'il modère, Backcat "la torche" qui brûle ceux qui le cherchent, Nephou qui s'élastique, capable du grand écart entre différents sujets et l'Amok que certains souvent réduisent à la "chose".

Le compte y est.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve au contraire que c'est tout à fait ca. Nous avons Finn qui rend invisibles les posts qu'il modère, Backcat "la torche" qui brûle ceux qui le cherchent, Nephou qui s'élastique, capable du grand écart entre différents sujets et l'Amok que certains souvent réduisent à la "chose".
> 
> Le compte y est.


C'est assez juste : ça ressemble plus à un film de série Z qu'aux Beatles.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Euh..

Elle est où la dinde ? hein ? Elle est où ? :rateau:


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve au contraire que c'est tout à fait ca. Nous avons Finn qui rend invisibles les posts qu'il modère, Backcat "la torche" qui brûle ceux qui le cherchent, Nephou qui s'élastique, capable du grand écart entre différents sujets et l'Amok que certains souvent réduisent à la "chose".
> 
> Le compte y est.




Ça doit être pratique pour Nephou de se tirer sur l'élastique.


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh..
> 
> Elle est où la dinde ? hein ? Elle est où ? :rateau:




Toi, c'est celui qui a le feu au cul, c'est ça ?


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh..
> 
> Elle est où la dinde ? hein ? Elle est où ? :rateau:



Chacun son tour ! C'était bien comme cela que c'était prévu, non ?


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez juste : ça ressemble plus à un film de série Z qu'aux Beatles.





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être pratique pour Nephou de se tirer sur l'élastique.


En tout cas, si on rajoute le crouteux du bulbe, on a une belle brochette de Super-vilaines en façe !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Toi, c'est celui qui a le feu au cul, c'est ça ?


Ouais ! Même que quand je m'enflamme, je suis le seul chat à aboyer !

"WHOUFFFFFFFFF !!!!!"


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

c'est juste que le bleu ça va pas trop avec le vert



_bon d'accord j'm'étire_


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste que le bleu ça va pas trop avec le vert
> 
> 
> 
> _bon d'accord j'm'étire_



Sens de la couleur, élégance, esprit calembouresque : c'est bien un modo du bar, la crème des crème !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

C'est bô une page verte... :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve au contraire que c'est tout à fait ca. Nous avons Finn qui rend invisibles les posts qu'il modère, Backcat "la torche" qui brûle ceux qui le cherchent, Nephou qui s'élastique, capable du grand écart entre différents sujets et l'Amok que certains souvent réduisent à la "chose".
> 
> Le compte y est.




Hmmmm, Miam miam bon banania, ça.
Dans le zoo de mon défunt camisol, y'avait un condor, un renard et un fenec.

Aujourd'hui, transposé ailleurs, on aurait quoi ? 
Un jour, un esprit malicieux et pervers m'a instillé l'idée de faire un jeu de sept familles. J'ai un peu creusé, mais je ne suis pas arrivé à faire des tribus aussi carrées que ne le demande ce type d'exercice. J'ai laissé en plan. Là, à vous lire, je serais plus pour une cour des miracles, ou une galerie de personnages célèbres, ou de figures mythologiques. Ou de super heros et autres marvel comics, pour les modos ! 

Finn en lynchien : Eraserhead.
Backat : The Torch, autrement connu sous le nom the "Bandit General".
Nephou : Ping the elastic man ? Y'a pas eu de film sur ce super héros méconnu. Ou alors The Incredibles, cette famille de super héros poussée à sauver le monde malgré eux ?
Amok : Non pas le The Thing très connu, mais plutôt, eut égard à son grand âge, le plus ancien The Thing from another world.


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans le zoo de mon défunt camisol, y'avait un condor, un renard et un fenec.



hô l'autre il a oublié le chat sauvage

_
non mais_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> on a une belle brochette de Super-vilaines en façe !


Tu sais ce qu'elles te disent les super-vilaines, vieux mou ?


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'elles te disent les super-vilaines, vieux mou ?




« Encore ! » ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh..
> 
> Elle est où la dinde ? hein ? Elle est où ? :rateau:



T'occupe, de toute façon, officiellement, c'est mister caoutchouc qui se la tape, la dinde ! 

(  Nephou)


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> hô l'autre il a oublié le chat sauvage
> 
> _
> non mais_




Ça, c'était les modos de l'époque, la triplette Maousse, Finn et Foguenne. Le chat sauvage, il était dans le zoo, il était même le Lynx.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'occupe, de toute façon, officiellement, c'est mister caoutchouc qui se la tape, la dinde !
> 
> (  Nephou)



C'est le même mister caoutchouc c'est celui qui se tire sur le nez pour en faire un lasso et attrape une vache avec dans la pub ? Il s'est reconverti dans la dinde ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le même mister caoutchouc c'est celui qui se tire sur le nez pour en faire un lasso et attrape une vache avec dans la pub ? Il s'est reconverti dans la dinde ?



Nan, çui là, c'est un autre, dont la taille varie entre 1m80 et 180m selon le taux d'étirement. La dinde, c'est sa nana qui peut devenir invisible (mais toute entière, hein, pas juste ses fringues ... Nan, j'précise au cas ou l'un ou l'autre SM passerait dans les parages)


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Amok : Non pas le The Thing très connu, mais plutôt, eut égard à son grand âge, le plus ancien The Thing from another world.




_*Note :*_ Bannir Rezba.  :love:

Le pire c'est que j'ai vu ce film pour la première fois il y a très très très (pensez : au collège !) longtemps et que toute la semaine nous avions déliré sur "l'homme a tête de poireau".... Aujourd'hui, paf ! Le poireau c'est moi. Enfer. La vieillesse est un naufrage....


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Enfer. La vieillesse est un naufrage....



J'déconne !  Y'a des jeunes qui nagent si mal...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _*Note :*_ Bannir Rezba.  :love:
> 
> Le pire c'est que j'ai vu ce film pour la première fois il y a très très très (pensez : au collège !) longtemps et que toute la semaine nous avions déliré sur "l'homme a tête de poireau".... Aujourd'hui, paf ! Le poireau c'est moi. Enfer. La vieillesse est un naufrage....



c'était ça ou vieux macro


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que j'ai vu ce film pour la première fois il y a très très très (pensez : au collège !) longtemps et que toute la semaine nous avions déliré sur "l'homme a tête de poireau".... Aujourd'hui, paf ! Le poireau c'est moi. Enfer. La vieillesse est un naufrage....


Encore un mensonge éhonté : les premières projections cinématographiques n'ont eu lieu que bien après la chute de l'Empire romain d'Occident.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était ça ou vieux macro



Macro ? Grand Dieu quel lapsus !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Macro ? Grand Dieu quel lapsus !



Le macro commande ? Quel raccourci enclavé !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le macro commande ? Quel raccourci enclavé !



Ou alors quelle syncope


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme un robot ménager ? Tu montes la mayo et tu rapes les carottes ?



Il fait déjà les gâteaux


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il fait déjà les gâteaux



gâteux on dit


----------



## Bilbo (6 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gâteux on dit


Mackie qui se lance dans le calembour. :love:

Amok, le doute n'est plus permis, ton fils est devenu grand et vole désormais de ses propres ailes. Je dois dire que si les délires sur "l'homme à tête de poireau" peuvent encore émouvoir les plus anciens, leurs âge canonique démontre assez qu'il n'était que temps. 

coucou: Mackie)

À+


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

_Nous étions quatre bacheliers
Sans vergogne,
La vraie crème des écoliers,
Des ecoliers.

Pour offrir aux filles des fleurs,
Sans vergogne,
Nous nous fîmes un peu modos,
Un peu modos.

Les sycophantes du pays,
Sans vergogne,
Aux admins nous ont trahis,
Nous ont trahis.

Et l'on vit quatre bacheliers
Sans vergogne,
Qu'on bannissait d'un coup d'balai,
D'un coup d'balai._

Bon, je crois que je vais sortir, j'ai fait ma MA.


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

les baches liées ça tient mieux par grand vent


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> les baches liées ça tient mieux par grand vent



Dès qu'hurrican soufflera tout c'là s'envolra !  :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> les baches liées ça tient mieux par grand vent



Tout depend ce que tu entend pas grand vent:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Le même vent qu'il faut dans une soufflerie de l'ESA avec un nioube dedans et des noix de cocos pour voir si ça fait le même son que dans les Bronzés 1.


----------



## toys (7 Février 2006)

nous somme modéré par quatre indeneuve!!!!


non; bon ok.


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes modérés par quatre indeneuve!!!!
> 
> 
> non; bon ok.



Ah si. Celle là a le mérite d'être plutôt improbable.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2006)

Le grand Charles aurait-il fait allusion à nos quatre modos :

"un quarteron de généraux en retraite"

Un sondage, peut-être ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

A moins que ... Arlette et le petit Jean Marie faisaient souvent allusion à "la bande des quatre" ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2006)

Après les triplettes de Belleville, Macg vous présente le quartet(e) de Benjivil. 

L'nioub veut finir ses jours à Macbooktouuuu...
(Macbooktouuuu..)
Les poches d'f'tal perçées par l'mac d'stevou
L'nioub veut être frippé, quadruplement frippé
Frippé par l'quartet(e) d'Benjivil

L'nioub veut finir ses jours à Accapullllllllcoooos
(Accapullllllllcoooos)
Valser tout cassé avec d'aut'nioubinos
L'nioub veut être tordu, quadruplement tordu
Cogné par l'quartet(e) d'Benjivil

(Allez les gars, allons...)
Dumping Benjivil qui dit mou ?
Baston posting doum dilouuu
Toumou panpan, cliq'un coup
Baffe au Benjivil banning rendez-vous

L'nioub veut finir sa vie à Singapouuuur
(Singapouuuur)
Jouer au disco, manger des petits fours
L'nioub veut être modo, quadruplement modo
Gondolé comme un quartet(e) de Benjivil

L'nioub veut finir sa vie à Osnobugbug
(Osnobugbug)
Planter comme un Billou çà n'se fait plus
L'nioub veut sa voix brisée, quadruplement brisée
Shaké par l'quartet(e) d'Benjivil

Dumping Benjivil qui dit mou ?
Maton posting doum dilouuu
Toumou panpan, cliqu'un coup
Baffe au Benjiville banning rendez-vous

L'nioub voudrait finir ma vie à Katmandale
(Katmandale)
C'est bien plus doux de faire des rimes en "ale"
L'nioub veut être griffé, triplement griffé
Lardé par l'quartet(e) d'Benjivil

(Allez les gars...)
Dumping Benjivil qui dit mou ?
Maton posting doum dilouuu
Toumou panpan, cliqu'un coup
Baffe au Benjivil banning rendez-vous

Dumping Benjivil qui dit mou ?
Baston posting doum dilouuu
Toumou panpan, cliqu'un coup
Baffe au Benjivil banning rendez-vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Mince, t'es top, toi, tu sais. Faut que je mette ça en musique. Tu veux bien, dis ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)




----------



## Bilbo (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens ? T'as lu jusqu'au bout ? 

Bon OK, je sors.

À+

P.S. 'tain, il y a un monde fou dehors.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mince, t'es top, toi, tu sais. Faut que je mette ça en musique. Tu veux bien, dis ?



Tente toujours, on verra bien si ça termine dans bide et musique


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tente toujours, on verra bien si ça termine dans bide et musique



Bon ... C'est parti ! T'aime le blues ? 

Ça va quand même prendre un peu de temps, parce que nous (je fais avec mon fils) on fait pas ça sur Mac, mais avec des vraies guitares, et des vrais doigts. 

Sitôt qu'on a un truc écoutable, je t'envoie un lien.


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2006)

La chanson de Tibo vaut son pesant de crottin... Youp youp youp !

La troupe des neuf Muses s'est agrandie de quatre d'un coup.


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

*/!\ :* Étant très attachants nous pouvons être des muses lierres


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> */!\ :* Étant très attachants nous pouvons être des muses lierres


 Pour les calembours, en tout cas, tu sembles bien être le seul des quatre à pouvoir rivaliser avec Pascal 77!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour les calembours, en tout cas, tu sembles bien être le seul des quatre à pouvoir rivaliser avec Pascal 77!



J'ai parfois le sentiment de devenir une icône, ici. Je me demande comment je dois prendre ça ? :mouais:

Bon, on se refait pas, je vais prendre ça avec humour


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> */!\ :* Étant très attachants nous pouvons être des muses lierres



Mais si vous êtes les rois, et avez tout pouvoir sur ces threads,
vous êtes sans doute :
Des muses à reigne !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mais si vous êtes les rois, et avez tout pouvoir sur ces threads,
> vous êtes sans doute :
> Des muses à reigne !!!


 Pas plutôt des muses à règnes?...  
 Moi, je dis ça comme ça...  



 PS : Bien qu'étant bel et bien en voie de starification, Pascal 77 a de plus en plus de concurrence, je crois... :mouais:


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas plutôt des muses à règnes?...
> Moi, je dis ça comme ça...



A oui,
J'avais pensé à la Reine en écrivant le mot, donc ceci explique celà.
Mais celà n'mpèche pas le jeux de mot...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

C'est vrai, vous avez telle ou telle idée, ça ne fait pas de vous des muses telle idée ! 

Et le premier qui dit qu'il est "loutré" ...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A oui,
> J'avais pensé à la Reine en écrivant le mot, donc ceci explique celà.
> Mais celà n'mpèche pas le jeux de mot...


Tu touches là un vrai problème... :king:
Tant de rois pour si peu de reines... 

Quelques vertes de plus ne feraient pas de mal aux forums, et je suis loin d'être le seul à le penser.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, vous avez telle ou telle idée, ça ne fait pas de vous des muses telle idée !
> 
> Et le premier qui dit qu'il est "loutré" ...


 Pour te faire un tel procès, il faudrait vraiment être un blaireau! 




 Non, vraiment, le maître du genre, c'est bien toi!... :king:


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

Il ne s'agit pas d&#8217;un problème de femmes mais de féminité&#8230; et à nous quatre nous en avons à revendre de la feminité. Il n&#8217;y a pas donc pas de problème.

Le sujet est donc clos


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas dun problème de femmes mais de féminité et à nous quatre nous en avons à revendre de la feminité. Il ny a pas donc pas de problème.
> Le sujet est donc clos


C'était un sujet piquant, concernant les muses tiques !


----------



## Bilbo (7 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> [...] Bien qu'étant bel et bien en voie de starification, Pascal 77 [...]


Dans un premier temps, j'ai lu "stratification". Ça marchait bien aussi. :rateau:





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas dun problème de femmes mais de féminité et à nous quatre nous en avons à revendre de la feminité. Il ny a pas donc pas de problème.


:mouais:

À+


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et à nous quatre nous en avons à revendre de la feminité



Me semble que c'est limite charte, ça, non ? C'est pas le forum des petites annonces, il me semble !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Nephou a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note pour plus tard : penser à réserver le Grand Collisionneur Hadronique dès sa mise en service  Et merci à nos amis suisses qui vont permettre de faire avancer la recherche


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dans un premier temps, j'ai lu "stratification". Ça marchait bien aussi. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dites donc, vous, là, le hobbit, il vous reste pas un pied à finir de coiffer ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard : penser à réserver le Grand Collisionneur Hadronique dès sa mise en service  Et merci à nos amis suisses qui vont permettre de faire avancer la recherche



Je sais bien que ce Bilbo est un individu un peu "particulier", mais de là à le bombarder de protons ... Imagine qu'il mute (tu sais, Bilbo+e -> 1 Sonny+2 quarks "strange"(c'est ceux qui correspondent le mieux)+1 méson  K (quoi que là, ce serait plutôt un "méson cas"), on sait pas ce qu'il pourrait advenir, imagine, un second SM ou un second Sonnyboy voire même un rennesman, t'imagine dans quelle m ... on serait ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que ce Bilbo est un individu un peu "particulier", mais de là à le bombarder de protons ... Imagine qu'il mute (tu sais, Bilbo+e -> 1 Sonny+2 quarks "strange"(c'est ceux qui correspondent le mieux)+1 méson  K (quoi que là, ce serait plutôt un "méson cas"), on sait pas ce qu'il pourrait advenir, imagine, un second SM ou un second Sonnyboy voire même un rennesman, t'imagine dans quelle m ... on serait ! :rateau:



On va laisser Frankie Stein où il est    Le pire serait encore que, par inadvertance, soit découverte l'existence de ladite féminité, particule de spin 0. Ce serait un peu comme découvrir l'existence du fameux boson de Higgs


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2006)

J'aurais bien participé, mais j'ai piscine avec muse chlore (qui cherche encore sa féminité, elle aussi )


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien participé, mais j'ai piscine avec muse chlore (qui cherche encore sa féminité, elle aussi )


Hey faut arreter de lire les livres de Placid et Muse eau !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien participé, mais j'ai piscine avec muse chlore (qui cherche encore sa féminité, elle aussi )


 Quand elle boit trop, au volant ma muse tangue...


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quand elle boit trop, au volant ma muse tangue...




 

C'est un Opel source celle-là


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quand elle boit trop, au volant ma muse tangue...


Alors là...
Human fly président!!

Moi je vote et je dis Human fly...


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors là...
> Human fly président!!
> 
> Moi je vote et je dis Human fly...




Pas de politique 

C'est que H-F nous a epaté sur ce coup


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors là...
> Human fly président!!
> 
> Moi je vote et je dis Human fly...


*COMMENT?*
On me dit dans mon oreillette que ça va pas être possible!!!??
Mais quoi mais qu'est-ce, m'enfin mais alors mais je ne comprends pô!!!

 

PS : HF?... Tu veux dire comme Hors-Fujet? Hooooooo, toi t'es motard non?`


Ok j'me casse


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *COMMENT?*
> On me dit dans mon oreillette que ça va pas être possible!!!??
> Mais quoi mais qu'est-ce, m'enfin mais alors mais je ne comprends pô!!!
> 
> ...


 Je vous ai peut-être proposé un jeu de mot tard, mais vieux motard que jamais! 



 Bon, OK, je sors... :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

_je sens que le fil de l&#8217;intrigue  commence à doucement à se dénouer&#8230;


_


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _je sens que le fil de lintrigue  commence à doucement à se dénouer
> 
> 
> _



Vers une fin du fil ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _je sens que le fil de lintrigue  commence à doucement à se dénouer
> 
> 
> _


 Scrotalisation de thread?...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2006)

Mmmh ? C'est quoi c't'odeur ? :sick:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Février 2006)

Pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas le sens de ce néologisme : 

 Scrotalisation de thread : 

 Se dit, sur MacBidouille, 
 De l'état d'un thread dont le topic part en _nouilles_


Derrières les astérisques se cache une rime... 





désolé j&#8217;ai pas pu résister

_ by Nephou_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2006)

Je me demande si Lionnel aime le miel


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2006)




----------



## Amok (8 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Vers une fin du fil ?



A grand pas, oui !


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2006)

Vite ! La Muse-ette !


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vite ! La Muse-ette !


Ha muse ant !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

Tentative minable pour éviter une fermeture de thread.
Illustration : 

Euh...
Les 4 fantastiques?
Ah non déjà dit...

Ben euuuh...
Les 4 sympathiques alors?  
...
Ah non j'ai mieux : les 4 over cool!! Ou les 4 trop forts!! :rose: 
Les 4 invulnérables!! :love:


Rooooh alleeeeeez, fermez pas quoi!  


Fin de l'illustration.

:mouais: 


bien essayé mais nous sommes également les quatre incorruptibles : quatre contributions avant fermeture 


_ by Nephou_


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Bah 356 posts pour un thread de Bilbo c'est déjà un exploit_ en soi _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Février 2006)

Trois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2006)

deux


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

nephou a dit:
			
		

> bien essayé mais nous sommes également les quatre incorruptibles : quatre contributions avant fermeture
> 
> 
> _ by Nephou_



ok défi.
Plus qu'une contribution avant que ça ferme, je propose d'attendre un an avant le post ultime...
Rien que pour faire chier 

Suspense...
Les posteurs de Macgé releveront-ils le défi?
Arriveront-ils à retenir leurs petits doigts d'envoyer le post fatal?
Vous le saurez en suivant "fil en sursis", une production macgé.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2006)

heu..... zéro ? ... j'ai bon là ?
 :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

11 minutes...
Pas mal pour une première.


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2006)

_Oui bon y&#8217;en a un peu plus je vous le laisse quand même. Réunion oblige.

Merci à tous


_


----------

